# Voice over IP



## Apfelkuchen (21. September 2005)

Hallo.

Mein Chef hat mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, mich mit VoIP zu beschäftigen. Er will es vielleicht einführen, um mit einem Tochterunternehmen in den Saudis zu kommunizieren.

Leider weiss ich fast nichts darüber.

Wo könnte ich anfange?
Gibt es irgendwo tutorials usw?

bitte um Hilfe....


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. September 2005)

Die Wikipedia ist immer eine gute Anlaufstelle – da findest du auch einige weiterführende Links.


----------



## grer (22. September 2005)

schau dir auch mal skype an
http://www.skype.com


----------

